# In Loving Memory of Hannah



## hannahham (Feb 12, 2011)

In loving memory of Hannah, my guardian, my loyal companion, my best friend. You will forever be in my heart.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry(


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. :halogsd:


----------



## hannahham (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you only those who have been loved by a GSD can understand.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i understand. and i'm so sorry for your loss. they are such wonderful dogs.

RIP hannah.

and welcome to the board too.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I understand very much, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NoPwdReset (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's never easy.


----------



## GSDLongTimer (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. My condolences.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So sorry you lost her, but so glad you had her in your life.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

The only bad thing about being owned by a German Shepherd is the heartbreak of losing them. 

Hannah will now watch over you from above.


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes the one bad thing about being an animal lover is they just don't live long enough. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

